
Ask HN: Are there any free programs for optics design? - app4soft
Are there any free &amp; open-source CAD software for optics (optical devices) design and simulation?<p>To be clear: need desktop (optionally, mobile) app with GUI.<p>On Quora same question still is unanswered.[0]<p>[0] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.quora.com&#x2F;unanswered&#x2F;Are-there-any-free-optics-simulation-programs
======
app4soft
WOW, I just discovered two cross-platform programs (both are Qt-based designed
same author[0]) on GitHub:

 _Astree_ — app for optical design and optimization.[1]

 _Foucault2_ — app for mirror design and polishing.[2]

But seems like both has some issues with compilation (according its commits
history).

Also just found free simplified optical simulator app for Android, but seems
like it not in active development since 2017.[3]

[0] [http://edeforas.free.fr/](http://edeforas.free.fr/)

[1] [https://github.com/edeforas/Astree](https://github.com/edeforas/Astree)

[2]
[https://github.com/edeforas/Foucault2](https://github.com/edeforas/Foucault2)

[3]
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.raytrace](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.raytrace)

------
cr0sh
An optical path simulation I found (or maybe it was mentioned here or
elsewhere?):

[https://ricktu288.github.io/ray-optics/](https://ricktu288.github.io/ray-
optics/)

------
dekhn
[https://www.gnu.org/software/goptical/](https://www.gnu.org/software/goptical/)

~~~
app4soft
Seems like it is just a lib, not an app.

